# συνιστώ, συστήνω, συνίσταται, συνιστάται



## Elsa (Aug 22, 2008)

Επειδή τα παιδιά μου μπερδεύουν αυτά τα ρήματα και τα διορθώνω συνέχεια, έψαξα λίγο στο δίκτυο και είδα οτι κι άλλοι τα μπερδεύουν. 
Τα μάζεψα όλα -νομίζω- εδώ, με τις ερμηνείες τους, από το Τριανταφυλλίδης On-Line.

*συνιστώ* 1 [sinistó] P10.1α -ώμαι P11 αόρ. σύστησα και συνέστησα, απαρέμφ. συστήσει, παθ. αόρ. συστάθηκα και συστήθηκα, απαρέμφ. συσταθεί και συστηθεί : συγκροτώ, ιδρύω• συστήνω 2: Θα συσταθεί επιτροπή. Συστήθηκε εταιρεία. [λόγ. < συνιστώ 2 σημδ. γαλλ. constituer]

*συνιστώ* 2, -ώμαι P μππ. συστημένος* : 1.συστήνω12. α. συμβουλεύω κπ. ή του υποδεικνύω τι πρέπει να κάνει: Σου ~ να συμβουλευτείς ένα δικηγόρο. Συνιστάται στους πολίτες να περιορίσουν την κατανάλωση του νερού. O γιατρός μού συνέστησε αυστηρή δίαιτα. β1. (για πργ.) συμβουλεύω κπ. να χρησιμοποιήσει κτ.: Θα σου συστήσω μερικά καλά βιβλία. β2. (για πρόσ.) θεωρώ κπ. κατάλληλο να αναλάβει κάποιο έργο και συμβουλεύω να τον χρησιμοποιήσουν: Θα σου συστήσω έναν πολύ καλό δικηγόρο / τεχνίτη. || (έκφρ.) κτ. συνιστά κπ., δημιουργεί θετικές εντυπώσεις για κπ.: Δε σε συνιστά καθόλου αυτό που έκανες / που είπες. 2. συστήνω11. [λόγ. < αρχ. συνιστῶ, συνίστημι]

*συνιστώ* 3 παθ. συνίσταμαι [sinístame] P (μόνο στο ενεστ. θ., κυρ. στο γ' πρόσ.) : (λόγ.) 1. είναι, αποτελεί: H πλαστογραφία συνιστά ποινικό αδίκημα. 2. (παθ.) α. αποτελείται: Tο νερό συνίσταται από υδρογόνο και οξυγόνο. β. έγκειται: O ρόλος του δασκάλου συνίσταται στη δημιουργία ολοκληρωμένων χαρακτήρων. Σε τι συνίστανται οι αντιρρήσεις σου; [λόγ. < συνιστώ 2 σημδ. γαλλ. constituer, consister]

*συστήνω* 1 [sistíno] -ομαι & (σπάν.) συσταίνω [sisténo] -ομαι P αόρ. σύστησα, απαρέμφ. συστήσει, παθ. αόρ. συστήθηκα, απαρέμφ. συστηθεί, μππ. συστημένος* : 1.γνωρίζω δύο ή περισσότερα άτομα μεταξύ τους αναφέροντας τα ονόματά τους, την ιδιότητά τους κτλ., παρουσιάζω τον ένα στον άλλο: Nα σου / σας συστήσω τον αδελφό μου / την κυρία (τάδε). || (πληθ.) για αλληλοπάθεια: Mε τον κύριο Iωάννου έχουμε συστηθεί παλαιότερα. 2. συμβουλεύω, υποδεικνύω• συνιστώ 2: Δε σου ~ να κάνεις αυτή την ενέργεια. [αρχ. συνιστῶ μεταπλ. με βάση το συνοπτ. θ. συστησ-• συστ(ήνω) μεταπλ. -αίνω]

*συστήνω* 2, -ομαι P αόρ. σύστησα, απαρέμφ. συστήσει, παθ. αόρ. συστήθηκα και συστάθηκα, απαρέμφ. συστηθεί και συσταθεί : συγκροτώ, ιδρύω: Θα συστήσουμε επιτροπή για τη διεξαγωγή του εράνου. Συστάθηκε ο οργανισμός για την τοπική αυτοδιοίκηση. [λόγ. προσαρμ. στη δημοτ. του συνιστώ 1 με βάση το συνοπτ. θ. συστησ-]

Άσχετο, αυτό το «σύσταση *και* συμμορία» του νομικού λεξιλογίου, ξέρει κανείς πώς προέκυψε; Θέλω να πω, τι σόι αδίκημα είναι η σύσταση;  Γιατί όχι _σύσταση συμμορίας_;


----------



## nickel (Aug 24, 2008)

Για να το κάνουμε λίγο λιανά το παραπάνω, οι σημασίες 1 και 2 είναι κοινές. Το _συνιστώ_ (3) περιέχει τις περιπτώσεις που δεν μπορούμε να τις πούμε και με το _συστήνω_ (χοντρικά: συνιστώ = constitute, συνίσταται από = consists of, συνίσταται σε = consists in). Στις περιπτώσεις 1 και 2, όταν κάποιος λέει «μου σύστησαν ένα καλό βιβλίο» και «η εταιρεία συστάθηκε», ο ενικός μπορεί να είναι είτε _συνιστώ_ είτε _συστήνω_.

Για τη «σύσταση και συμμορία» έχω κι εγώ τις απορίες μου. Είναι νομικές διατυπώσεις που τις έχουν οι νομικοί στην καθημερινότητά τους, αλλά όχι εμείς. Προέρχονται από τη σύμβαση για την καταστολή της τρομοκρατίας και την έκδοση μεταξύ των κρατών μελών της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης.

http://eur-lex.europa.eu/LexUriServ/LexUriServ.do?uri=CELEX:51997XG0623:EL:HTML
http://eur-lex.europa.eu/LexUriServ/LexUriServ.do?uri=CELEX:51997XG0623:EN:HTML
http://eur-lex.europa.eu/LexUriServ/LexUriServ.do?uri=CELEX:51997XG0623:FR:HTML

Σύσταση και συμμορία
Conspiracy and association to commit offences
Conspiration et association de malfaiteurs


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 24, 2008)

Conspiracy and association to commit offences
Conspiration et association de malfaiteurs

Αυτό φαίνεται απόλυτα λογικά, σημαίνει "συνωμοσία και σύμπραξη για την διάπραξη αδικημάτων" ή "συνωμοσία και σύσταση συμμορίας". 
Το ελληνικό "σύσταση και συμμορία" είναι πέρα από κάθε λογική.


----------



## nickel (Aug 25, 2008)

Επανέρχομαι στα ρήματα μια και δεν βρέθηκε ακόμα νομικός να μας εξηγήσει τι έγινε με τη «σύσταση».

Θυμήθηκα σήμερα το recommended, συχνή λέξη σε κείμενα πληροφορικής. Σύμφωνα με τη Microsoft, _συνιστάται_ ή _προτείνεται_ ή _προτεινόμενος_ ή _συνιστώμενος_. Θα μπορούσαμε ίσως να προσθέσουμε και το _ενδείκνυται_.

Έχουμε δηλαδή το *συνιστώ (2)*, παθητική _συνιστώμαι_, 3ο πρόσωπο _συνιστάται_ και μετοχή _συνιστώμενος_. Και πρέπει να διακρίνεται από το _συνίσταται_ του *συνιστώ (3)*, π.χ. (ΛΚΝ) _O ρόλος του δασκάλου συνίσταται στη δημιουργία ολοκληρωμένων χαρακτήρων_.

Αυτό το *συνιστώ (3), συνίσταμαι* φτιάχνει και τις μετοχές *συνισταμένη* και *συνιστώσα*:

*συνισταμένη, η* O30 γεν. πληθ. συνισταμένων : 1α. (μαθημ.) το άθροισμα δύο ή περισσότερων ευθύγραμμων τμημάτων. β. (μηχ.) δύναμη που μπορεί να αντικαταστήσει άλλες δυνάμεις, τις συνιστώσες, χωρίς να μεταβληθεί το αποτέλεσμα. 2. (μτφ.) το αποτέλεσμα που προκύπτει από τη σύνθεση δύο ή περισσότερων συντελεστών, των συνιστωσών: _Το πρόβλημα της πείνας στις υπανάπτυκτες χώρες είναι συνισταμένη πολλών επί μέρους προβλημάτων. H τελική απόφαση του συμβουλίου αποτελεί συνισταμένη πολλών απόψεων._

*συνιστώσα, η* O25 : 1. (μηχ.) καθεμιά από τις δύο ή περισσότερες δυνάμεις που μπορούν να αντικατασταθούν από μία μόνη, τη συνισταμένη. 2. (μτφ.) καθένας από τους συντελεστές που συνθέτουν ένα σύνθετο φαινόμενο: _Η έλλειψη ειδικευμένου προσωπικού είναι μία από τις συνιστώσες της καθυστέρησης στον κλάδο της βιομηχανίας._

Στα μαθηματικά, έχουμε στα αγγλικά *resultant force* (ή *net force*) για τη «συνισταμένη» και *component forces* ή *components* για τις «συνιστώσες».

Στις μεταφορικές σημασίες μπορούμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε επίσης το _combined result_ για τη «συνισταμένη» και το _constituents_ για τις «συνιστώσες».

Ένα συνηθισμένο λάθος στα ελληνικά είναι να λέμε _συνισταμένες_ αντί για _συνιστώσες_, π.χ. _οι *συνισταμένες του προβλήματος_.


----------



## NatCat (Aug 25, 2008)

Λοιπόν, μερικές διευκρινίσεις για τη "σύσταση και συμμορία".

Στην προϊσχύσασα μορφή του, το άρθρο 187 ΠΚ είχε ως εξής:

"*Άρθρο 187. 
Σύσταση και συμμορία*

1. Όποιος συμφωνεί με άλλον να διαπράξουν ορισμένο κακούργημα ή ενώνεται με άλλον για τη διάπραξη περισσότερων κακουργημάτων που δεν καθορίστηκαν ακόμη ειδικά, τιμωρείται με φυλάκιση τουλάχιστον έξι μηνών. 

2. Όποιος συμφωνεί ή ενώνεται με άλλον για να διαπράξουν ένα ή περισσότερα πλημμελήματα για τα οποία απειλείται ποινή φυλάκισης τουλάχιστον ενός έτους τιμωρείται με φυλάκιση. 

3. Ο υπαίτιος απαλλάσσεται από την ποινή των προηγούμενων παραγράφων αν με αναγγελία στην αρχή καταστήσει δυνατή την πρόληψη της διάπραξης των κακουργημάτων ή πλημμελημάτων."

Με βάση το παραπάνω άρθρο, τυποποιούνταν δύο αυτοτελή εγκλήματα: Η σύσταση ("συμφωνεί... να διαπράξουν ορισμένο") και η συμμορία ("ενώνεται...για τη διάπραξη περισσότερων"). Αλλά επειδή οι ημιμαθείς (δημοσιογράφοι και όχι μόνο) δυσκολεύονταν να τα διακρίνουν, επικράτησε να μιλούν και να γράφουν για το έγκλημα "σύστασης και συμμορίας" ή (ακόμα καλύτερα) "σύστασης συμμορίας". 

Από το 2001, το άρθρο 187 έχει τροποποιηθεί και τιτλοφορείται "*Εγκληματική οργάνωση*" ("Με κάθειρξη μέχρι 10 ετών τιμωρείται όποιος συγκροτεί ή εντάσσεται ως μέλος σε δομημένη και με διαρκή δράση από τρία ή περισσότερα πρόσωπα (οργάνωση) και επιδιώκει τη διάπραξη περισσότερων κακουργημάτων που προβλέπονται από τα άρθρα [ακολουθεί η παράθεση των μισών άρθρων του ΠΚ]").

Ας ελπίσουμε και οι δημοσιογράφοι να εγκαταλείψουν κάποια στιγμή την ορολογία περί σύστασης και συμμορίας.

[Και αυτό ήταν το πρώτο μου μήνυμα στο forum.  Καλώς σας βρήκα! ]


----------



## nickel (Aug 25, 2008)

Πολύ ωραία και διαφωτιστικά και ευχαριστούμε! Βλέπω ότι η αγορά εξακολουθεί να έχει κάποια προβληματάκια. Π.χ. δίπλα στη «σύσταση εγκληματική οργάνωσης» βρίσκει κανείς και «συγκρότηση» και «ίδρυση» — «σύμπηξη» νομίζω δεν είδα...

Και το γνωστό πρόβλημα: «σύσταση και συμμετοχή σε εγκληματική οργάνωση», που εμένα πάντα με ενοχλεί, σαν σύνταξη, σαν να είναι ξεκρέμαστη η «σύσταση».


(Καλή αρχή, NatCat!)


----------



## NatCat (Aug 25, 2008)

"σύμπηξη" LOL! ου μην και "σύντηξη" εγκληματικής οργάνωσης...

Η αγορά πράγματι έχει "προβληματάκια". Το δράμα είναι ότι η ενλόγω αγορά περιλαμβάνει και τους δικηγόρους. Οπότε κακώς τα βάζω με τους έρμους τους δημοσιογράφους.

[nickel: Ακόμα μου χρωστάς το θέμα περί εισαγωγικών. Περιμένω...]


----------



## Zazula (Sep 9, 2008)

Επειδή κατά το παρελθόν μου 'χε κάτσει κι εμένα στραβά εκείνο το «σύσταση και συμμορία», η τότε έρευνά μου είχε καταλήξει στα ακόλουθα:

Πρώτα, από ένα λεξικό της Αρχαίας Ελληνικής (Αθαν. Φραγκούλης, εκδ. Πατάκης 2001) — μιλάμε για _πάρα πολλές_ σημασίες:
*σύστασις, -εως (η)*, ουσ., [_συνίστημι_ και _συνίσταμαι_] συνένωση / συνάθροιση / εταιρεία / συντεχνία / φατριασμός, συνωμοσία / συναρμογή / κατασκευή, σύνθεση / γένεση, προέλευση, καταγωγή / διάθεση, κατάσταση / σύγκρουση, συμπλοκή / σύσταση / στενοχώρια / συνάντηση / αρχή, ύπαρξη / ουσία

Και κατόπιν το Λεξικό της Πρωίας (1933):
*σύστασις, -εως (η)* και *σύσταση* || (νομ.) ένωσις δύο ή περισσοτέρων προσώπων προς εκτέλεσιν εγκληματικής τινος πράξεως || (στρατ.) εσπευσμένη συγκέντρωσις των ανδρών στρατιωτικού τινος τμήματος, ευρισκομένου εν αραιά τάξει, περί τον ηγήτορα

Ο Δημητράκος, πέραν των δύο εννοιών που παρέθεσα από το Πρωίας, συμπληρώνει επίσης:
συνάντησις, συγκέντρωσις (κ. μτφ.) || συνδυασμός || όμιλος ανθρώπων, ομάς || πολιτική ένωσις || φιλία, συμμαχία || συνωμοσία || μάχη εκ του συστάδην

Οπότε εγώ τότε συμπέρανα ότι _σύστασις_ στ' αρχαία σήμαινε τη συγκέντρωση, την ομάδα, το να βρίσκονται άνθρωποι μαζί, το να συσπειρώνονται σε κάτι, και κατόπιν η λέξη πήρε και αρνητική χροιά δηλώνοντας τέτοιου είδους ενώσεις — οπότε κι εγώ (θεώρησα ότι) κατανόησα το πώς προέκυψε η νομική χρήση του όρου.


----------



## bernardina (May 9, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Μια μικρή ντρίμπλα θα μπορούσε να είναι η χρήση του _οπωσδήποτε_ (ίσως με ελαφριά μετατόπιση μέσα στην πρόταση).
> 
> Και γιατί συν*ί*σταται, Περικλή;  Συνιστώ-συνιστώμαι είναι το ρήμα.


Βλέπω πολύ συχνά αυτό το μπέρδεμα ανάμεσα στο συνιστώ (ειδικότερα το συνιστώμαι) και το συνίσταμαι. Και ο τρόπος που είναι γραμμένο το 3 δεν βοηθάει καθόλου στο ξεμπέρδεμα:

άλλο

συνιστώμαι
συνιστάσαι
συνιστάται

και άλλο 

συνίσταμαι
συνίστασαι
συνίσταται 


mod's note: τα μηνύματα από το παρόν #9 έως το #15 μεταφέρθηκαν εδώ από εκείνο το νήμα.


----------



## Pericles (May 9, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Και γιατί συν*ί*σταται, Περικλή;  Συνιστώ-συνιστώμαι είναι το ρήμα.



Κατ' αρχήν, ελπίζω να είναι σαφές ότι δεν πρότεινα καμιά διόρθωση. Έγραψα ότι εγώ λέω _συνίσταται εκθύμως_, όχι ότι μόνο έτσι λέγεται.

Είδα τα σχετικά λινκ. Δεν υπάρχει αμφιβολία ότι _συνιστάται _σημαίνει μόνο "προτείνεται", δηλ. αυτό το recommended που συζητάμε, και δεν σημαίνει "αποτελείται". 
Έχω ωστόσο την αίσθηση ότι η αντίστροφη διάκριση δεν είναι τόσο απόλυτη: ότι δηλαδή με το _συνίσταται _μπορούμε να πούμε και τα δύο. 

Να προσπαθήσω να το εξηγήσω; Δοκιμάζω, αλλά είναι πρώτη φορά που αναρωτιέμαι. Τόσον καιρό απλώς το έλεγα γιατί το έχω συνηθίσει.

Απ' όλες τις έννοιες που έχει το ρήμα, η έννοια "προτείνω" είναι μάλλον η πλησιέστερη προς την απλή καθημερινότητα, η λιγότερο θεωρητική και "υψηλή". Άρα, και εκείνη που έχει περισσότερο τριφτεί στη γλώσσα μας, και έχει προσαρμοστεί στη γραμματική μας. (Π.χ. αυστηρές συστάσεις μπορεί να δεχτεί ο καθένας, ενώ η χημική σύσταση ενός προϊόντος, όπως και η σύσταση συμμορίας, αφορά μόνο τους ειδικούς.) Το _συστήνω _ ("γνωρίζω κάποιον σε κάποιον άλλο") είναι ακόμη συνηθέστερο ως έννοια, και συνεπώς ακόμη πιο προσαρμοσμένο ως τύπος.
Ωστόσο το _συνίσταμαι _είναι ένας τύπος που, όσο κι αν αρχαΐζει, δεν έχει χαθεί από τη ζωντανή χρήση: αφενός είναι σαφώς το παθητικό του «_συνιστώ _3 - αποτελώ», αφετέρου υποστηρίζεται από τα διάφορα _καθίσταμαι, παρίσταμαι_ κλπ.. Άρα το λέμε, αυτό είναι βέβαιον. Το λέμε όμως και με την έννοια "προτείνεται"; Ή μόνο με την έννοια "αποτελείται"; 
Εδώ η προσωπική μου αίσθηση είναι ότι αν με μια συγκεκριμένη έννοια το ρήμα λέγεται και στον πιο εκσυγχρονισμένο τύπο, αυτό δεν είναι λόγος να μη λέγεται και στον πιο αρχαΐζοντα, αφ' ης στιγμής υπάρχει και αυτός. Αν ο αρχαΐζων είχε πέσει σε πλήρη αχρησία, φυσικά θα ήταν αλλιώς τα πράγματα (εννοείται, π.χ., ότι δε λέω _συνίστημι_!!). Και ότι η διάκριση του 30φ, ότι με τη μία έννοια κλίνεται έτσι και με την άλλη αλλιώς, πιο πολύ εξυπηρετεί ταξινομικές ανάγκες παρά αντικατοπτρίζει τη γλωσσική πραγματικότητα. 
Επιπροσθέτως, μια αρχαΐζουσα επιλογή (άπαξ και δεχτούμε ότι υπάρχει αυτή η επιλογή, έτσι; ) μου φαίνεται πιο ταιριαστή δίπλα στο εξίσου αρχαΐζον _εκθύμως_. _Συνιστάται εκθύμως_, όπως και _συνίσταται θερμά_, μου κάνει κάπως αναποφάσιστο, ασυνεπές. Οι αντίστροφοι συνδυασμοί μού φαίνονται ΟΚ.
Τώρα βέβαια, αν όλους εσάς σας ξενίζει το _συνίσταται_ μ' αυτή την έννοια, ίσως να κάτσω να σκεφτώ γιατί εμένα δε με ξενίζει.

Ήταν μια εκ του προχείρου προσπάθεια ανάλυσης της αυθόρμητης επιλογής μου.


----------



## Alexandra (May 10, 2013)

Καλημέρα, Περικλή. Εμένα με ξενίζει το "συνίσταται" επειδή είναι λάθος μ' αυτή την έννοια. Συνίσταται, όπως είπες κι εσύ, σημαίνει "αποτελείται από", τι σχέση έχει με το "συνιστάται" που σημαίνει "προτείνεται"; Ο ατμοσφαιρικός αέρας συνίσταται από οξυγόνο και άζωτο, δεν συνιστάται. 

Δεν συμφωνώ ότι η μία είναι πιο _καθημερινή _λέξη και η άλλη αφορά μόνο τους ειδικούς. Και η σύσταση ενός τροφίμου ή ενός απορρυπαντικού μπορεί να χρησιμοποιείται από όλους, και πιο συχνά από τις "αυστηρές συστάσεις" που ανέφερες πιο πάνω. Ούτως ή άλλως υπάρχουν λέξεις στο λεξιλόγιό μας που τις χρησιμοποιούμε πιο συχνά από άλλες, αλλά τι σημασία έχει; Δεν θα πούμε το "συνίσταται" με την έννοια "προτείνεται", παρά μόνο ως λάθος. Κατά τη γνώμη μου.


----------



## nickel (May 10, 2013)

Συμφωνώ με την Αλεξάνδρα ότι, για να μην έχουμε προβλήματα με επιμελητές, διατηρούμε τη διαφορά στον τονισμό. Από την άλλη, αφού το ρήμα της ενεργητικής είναι το ίδιο, το μυαλό πρέπει να «τα βγάλει», να κάνει ένα α-μπε-μπα-μπλόμ για να αποφασίσει πού να βάλει τον τόνο σε κάθε περίπτωση της παθητικής. Γι' αυτό άλλωστε κυκλοφορούν πολλά λάθη: κάποιοι δεν έκαναν το α-μπε-μπα-μπλόμ τους ή δεν κατέληξαν σωστά. Γι' αυτό και καταφεύγουμε συχνά και στις λύσεις που αναφέρει η staval. Όσοι λοιπόν έχουν να κάνουν με επιμελητές, ας έχουν πρόχειρο το καμπανάκι και τις λύσεις όταν πρέπει να πουν _συνίσταται_ ή _συνιστάται_.


----------



## Pericles (May 10, 2013)

Alexandra said:


> Εμένα με ξενίζει το "συνίσταται" επειδή είναι λάθος μ' αυτή την έννοια.



Μπορεί να είναι καθαρά θέμα δικής μου άγνοιας, αλλά γιατί είναι λάθος; Το λέτε σαν να λέγατε κάτι αυτονόητο, π.χ. «η λέξη μαύρο δε σημαίνει άσπρο». Σας διαβεβαιώ ότι για μένα είναι μια ολοκαίνουργια και παράξενη πληροφορία!



Alexandra said:


> Ούτως ή άλλως υπάρχουν λέξεις στο λεξιλόγιό μας που τις χρησιμοποιούμε πιο συχνά από άλλες, αλλά τι σημασία έχει;



Ορισμένες φορές έχει: Όσο συχνότερα λέγεται, και σε όσο λιγότερο εξειδικευμένες περιστάσεις, μια λέξη είναι απλούστερη στη μορφή της. (Απλό είναι το συνηθισμένο, το οικείο, αυτό που προφέρεται ή κλίνεται χωρίς δυσκολία γιατί ξέρουμε χιλιάδες όμοια παραδείγματα.) Όσο πιο σπάνια και πιο εξειδικευμένη είναι, έχει την τάση να διατηρεί τυχόν αρχαΐζοντα στοιχεία της. Π.χ. _συγνώμη _/ _συγγνωστός _. (Βέβαια εγώ με τις εμμονές μου _συγγνώμη _γράφω και λέω, αλλά οπωσδήποτε το _συγνώμη _είναι αποδεκτό.)


----------



## nickel (May 10, 2013)

Pericles, για να σε βοηθήσω ως προς την ορολογία του φόρουμ, που είναι πρωτίστως φόρουμ μεταφραστών και επιμελητών: Λέμε ότι κάτι είναι λάθος ή «λάθος» όταν η πρότασή μας προς τους συναδέλφους είναι να μην το χρησιμοποιούν γιατί είναι πολύ πιθανό να βρεθεί επιμελητής που θα τους το διορθώσει.


----------



## Pericles (May 10, 2013)

Α, ωραία. Έτσι το καταλαβαίνω καλύτερα. Ευχαριστώ Nickel.

Μεταφραστής δεν είμαι, ούτε επιμελητής. Βέβαια κάνω κατά καιρούς μικρομεταφρασούλες για ανάγκες που προκύπτουν, καθώς και φιλικές επιμέλειες, αλλά οπωσδήποτε δεν είμαι του σιναφιού. Στο φόρουμ μπήκα ως απλός γλωσσόφιλος (:twit:). Επειδή όμως τόσο στις μικρομεταφρασούλες και τις φιλικές επιμέλειες όσο και στον καθημερινό προφορικό και γραπτό λόγο είμαι ψείρας, αυτό με το «συνίσταται» είναι στ' αλήθεια λάθος; Άμα δε βαριέστε και δεν είναι πολύ εκτός θεματολογίας, θα ήθελα να τη λύσω αυτή την απορία.


----------



## nickel (May 11, 2013)

Pericles said:


> Επειδή όμως τόσο στις μικρομεταφρασούλες και τις φιλικές επιμέλειες όσο και στον καθημερινό προφορικό και γραπτό λόγο είμαι ψείρας, αυτό με το «συνίσταται» είναι στ' αλήθεια λάθος; Άμα δε βαριέστε και δεν είναι πολύ εκτός θεματολογίας, θα ήθελα να τη λύσω αυτή την απορία.



Αν εννοείς αυτό:



Pericles said:


> Η ακριβής λέξη είναι _εκθύμως_, αλλά δεν ξέρω μήπως πέφτει κάπως καθαρευουσιάνικη για το συμφραζόμενό σου. Το λέω συχνά (και μάλιστα _συν*ί*σταται εκθύμως_), αλλά δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν και πού θα το έγραφα.



ναι, είναι λάθος (σύμφωνα με όλα τα παραπάνω αυτού του νήματος). Ο επιμελητής δεν θα δίσταζε: θα το έκανε αμέσως *συνιστάται εκθύμως*.


----------



## nickel (May 14, 2013)

Κάθισα κι έκανα μια λίστα με τα παράγωγα των αρχαίων _*ίστημι*_ και _*ίσταμαι*_, για να βγάλω μια άκρη. 

Τα ομαδοποιώ και βγάζω χοντρικά τα εξής συμπεράσματα:

Το αρχαίο _ίστημι_ έχει γίνει –_ιστώ_ στα σύνθετα της ενεργητικής, που κλίνεται όπως τα ρήματα σε (–_άω_) –_ώ_. Το ΛΚΝ δίνει για τα ρήματα _εγκαθιστώ_ ή _εφιστώ_ κλιτικό πρότυπο το Ρ10.1α, όπου κλίνεται το ρήμα _αγαπώ_. Βέβαια, δεν λέμε _*εγκαθιστάω_ ή _*εφιστάω_ όπως λέμε _αγαπάω_. Και οπωσδήποτε δεν υπάρχει ίδια παθητική (Ρ10.1β, _αγαπιέμαι_).

Στην παθητική βλέπουμε ότι τα περισσότερα ρήματα διατηρούν την ανάμνηση τού _ίσταμαι_, ιδίως η παρέα τού _καθίσταμαι_:

_καθιστώ, καθίσταμαι, καθίσταται, κατέστη
αντικαθιστώ, αντικαθίσταμαι, αντικαθίσταται, αντικαταστάθηκε_ (λόγιο, εδώ και παρακάτω: _αντικατεστάθη_)
_αποκαθιστώ, αποκαθίσταμαι, αποκαθίσταται, αποκαταστάθηκε
εγκαθιστώ, εγκαθίσταμαι, εγκαθίσταται, εγκαταστάθηκε
υποκαθιστώ, υποκαθίσταμαι, υποκαθίσταται, υποκαταστάθηκε_

Στην παθητική, χωρίς τύπο της ενεργητικής, βρίσκουμε και τα παρακάτω ρήματα, πάλι με προπαροξύτονο –_ίσταμαι_:

_ανθίσταμαι, ανθίσταται_ (αλλά και _αντιστέκομαι, αντιστάθηκε_)
_αφίσταμαι, αφίσταται
διίσταμαι, διίσταται
ενίσταμαι, ενίσταται
εξανίσταμαι, εξανίσταται, εξανέστη
εξίσταμαι, εξίσταται_ (_απορώ και εξίσταμαι_)
_προΐσταμαι, προΐσταται
υφίσταμαι, υφίσταται, υπέστη_

Πιο μπερδεμένο είναι το _παριστώ_ (τα ενεργητικά _παριστάνω_, _παριστώ_ και _παρασταίνω_ αξίζουν ένα νήμα από μόνα τους) που δεν έχει σημασιολογική σχέση με το _παρίσταμαι_.

_παρίσταμαι, παρίσταται, παρέστη_ (και εντελώς διαφορετικό: _παραστέκομαι, παραστάθηκε_)
αλλά:
_συμπαρίσταμαι, συμπαρίσταται, συμπαραστάθηκε_

Ως εδώ είχαμε την ανάμνηση του _ίσταμαι_, την οποία βρίσκουμε και στο _συνίσταμαι_, που είναι όμως η μία από τις δύο παθητικές του _συνιστώ_. Το ΛΚΝ (βλ. #1) κάνει το καλύτερο μοίρασμα των λημμάτων. Το _συνιστώ_ στις σημασίες 1 και 2 δίνει παθητική σε –_ώμαι_, που κλίνεται σαν το _εγγυώμαι_ (του κλιτικού προτύπου Ρ11). Προσοχή: _συνιστάται_ δεν είναι μόνο η σημασία «προτείνεται», αλλά και η σημασία «συγκροτείται, ιδρύεται». Θα βρούμε τον κατεβασμένο τόνο και στο _ανασυνιστάται_.

Μόνο αυτές οι σημασίες του _συνιστώ_ ξεχνάνε το αρχαίο _ίσταμαι_. Και μια ακόμα παθητική που την έχουν ξεχάσει όλα τα λεξικά: η παθητική του _εφιστώ_. Τα λεξικά θεωρούν ότι το ρήμα έχει μόνο ενεργητική φωνή, αλλά οι άνθρωποι άλλα αποφασίζουν: στο διαδίκτυο θα βρούμε χιλιάδες περιπτώσεις όπου _εφιστάται η προσοχή_ (και, αναπόφευκτα, ορισμένες φορές *_εφίσταται_).

Συμπέρασμα:
Σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις λέμε –_ίσταμαι_, _ίσταται_ κτλ., με εξαίρεση τα:
_*συνιστάται*_ (προτείνεται, ιδρύεται)
*ανασυνιστάται*
*εφιστάται*


----------



## Pericles (May 15, 2013)

Πολύ συστηματική δουλειά, εύγε Nickel. Ευχαριστούμε.

Το _ανθίσταμαι _πρέπει να πω ότι κατά τη γνώμη μου κακώς [θεωρούμε ότι] υπάρχει: δεν έχει καμία σημασιολογική διαφορά από το _αντιστέκομαι_, και επιπλέον αναγκάζεται να δανειστεί και τους υπόλοιπους χρόνους του εκτός από εκείνους του ενεσωτικού θέματος (ενστ., μελλ. εξ., και υποτίθεται και παρατατικό, αλλά ποιος λέει _ανθιστάμην, ανθίστατο_, κλπ.; ).

Το _συνίσταμαι/συνιστώμαι_, από το οποίο ξεκινήσαμε, αποδεικνύεται όντως το πιο παράξενο. Αν το ΛΚΝ ή άλλη πηγή κάνει αυτή την παράξενη μοιρασιά μεταξύ σημασιών και κλίσεων, ας τη δεχτούμε. Αλλά καθαρά για χάρη του ΛΚΝ και των άλλων πηγών. Δεν έχει καμία λογική, και δεν ανταποκρίνεται στη δική μου τουλάχιστον γλωσσική εμπειρία. That said, πάω πάσο.

Το _παριστώ _φαίνεται κι αυτό παράξενο (έναν ξένο θα τον τρέλαινε), αλλά τουλάχιστον αναγνωρίζω ότι πράγματι έτσι το λέμε.

Άλλο κουλό με αυτή την ομάδα είναι το ρήμα _στέκω_, που στην ενεργητική και την παθητική φωνή σημαίνει το ίδιο!


----------



## Zazula (May 15, 2013)

Nickel, το ΝΕΛ έχει λήμματα _συνίσταμαι _"απαρτίζομαι, αποτελούμαι" και _συνιστώ _(όπου υπάρχει και ειδική εγγραφή για το τριτοπρόσωπο _συνιστάται να_...).



Pericles said:


> Το _συνίσταμαι/συνιστώμαι_, από το οποίο ξεκινήσαμε, αποδεικνύεται όντως το πιο παράξενο. Αν το ΛΚΝ ή άλλη πηγή κάνει αυτή την παράξενη μοιρασιά μεταξύ σημασιών και κλίσεων, ας τη δεχτούμε. Αλλά καθαρά για χάρη του ΛΚΝ και των άλλων πηγών. Δεν έχει καμία λογική, και δεν ανταποκρίνεται στη δική μου τουλάχιστον γλωσσική εμπειρία. That said, πάω πάσο.


Δεν είναι απλώς «το ΛΚΝ ή άλλη πηγή» — είναι ΟΛΕΣ οι πηγές. Αν έτυχε και μέχρι τώρα δεν το 'ξερες, Pericles, δεν χάθηκε δα κι ο κόσμος να το μάθεις έστω και με καθυστέρηση.


----------



## nickel (May 15, 2013)

Zazula said:


> Nickel, το ΝΕΛ έχει λήμμα _συνίσταμαι _"απαρτίζομαι, αποτελούμαι"


Καλημέρα. Αυτό αντιστοιχεί στο _συνιστώ_ (3) σημ. 2 του ΛΚΝ, υποθέτω. Και το ΛΝΕΓ έχει χωριστό λήμμα _συνίσταμαι_ (και, βέβαια, κάνει και την επισήμανση του λάθους σε πλαίσιο *συνίσταται – συνιστάται*).

Θέλει δουλειά να βρει κανείς ποια θα ήταν η τέλεια παρουσίαση των σημασιών και των χρήσεων. Ίσως θα ήταν ωραία άσκηση για τα λήμματα ελληνοαγγλικού λεξικού. Μμμ...


----------



## Zazula (May 15, 2013)

Εκεί το Πρωίας έχει, λόγω χρόνου έκδοσης, ένα πλεονέκτημα: Λημματογραφεί το _συνίσταμαι_, το οποίο παραπέμπει στο _συνίστημι_, ενώ λημματογραφεί ξεχωριστά το _συνιστώ_.


----------



## ArisTsoukalas (Jul 31, 2013)

Zazula said:


> Επειδή κατά το παρελθόν μου 'χε κάτσει κι εμένα στραβά εκείνο το «σύσταση και συμμορία», η τότε έρευνά μου είχε καταλήξει στα ακόλουθα:
> 
> Πρώτα, από ένα λεξικό της Αρχαίας Ελληνικής (Αθαν. Φραγκούλης, εκδ. Πατάκης 2001) — μιλάμε για _πάρα πολλές_ σημασίες:
> *σύστασις, -εως (η)*, ουσ., [_συνίστημι_ και _συνίσταμαι_] συνένωση / συνάθροιση / εταιρεία / συντεχνία / φατριασμός, συνωμοσία / συναρμογή / κατασκευή, σύνθεση / γένεση, προέλευση, καταγωγή / διάθεση, κατάσταση / σύγκρουση, συμπλοκή / σύσταση / στενοχώρια / συνάντηση / αρχή, ύπαρξη / ουσία
> ...



Καλησπέρα σας.

Οι νομικοί όροι «σύσταση» και «συμμορία» εισήχθησαν στην ελληνική έννομη τάξη κατά το έτος 1834. Με τη λέξη «σύσταση» αποδόθηκε στην Ελληνική κατά το 1833, έτος μετάφρασης του Ποινικού Νόμου, προϊσχύσαντος του σημερινού Ποινικού Κώδικα, ο γερμανικός όρος «(der) Komplott» και με τη «συμμορία» η γερμανική «(die) Bande». Έτσι, η διάταξη του άρθρου 57 του Ποινικού Νόμου που τέθηκε εν ισχύι τη 19η Απριλίου 1834 είχε ως εξής: «Εάν δύο ή πλειότεροι … συμφωνήσωσιν εις εκτέλεσιν ωρισμένου τινός πλημμελήματος ή κακουργήματος και ένεκα ταύτης συνομολογήσωσι προς αλλήλους αμοιβαίαν συνδρομήν …, όλοι οι μετασχόντες … τιμωρούνται ως αυτουργοί συστάσεως …» («… so ist jeder Theilnehmer eines solchen Complottes …» στο γερμανικό πρωτότυπο). Το δε άρθρο 66 του αυτού Νόμου όριζε τα εξής: «Εάν πλειότεροι των δύο ενωθώσι προς εκτέλεσι πολλών μερικών και εισέτι αορίστων αξιοποίνων πράξεων είδους τινός, εις έκαστον συνεταίρον τοιαύτης συμμορίας καταλογίζονται …» («… so werden jedem Genossen einer solchen Bande diejenigen …») Κατά συνέπεια, πράγματι επρόκειτο για δύο διαφορετικούς όρους με διαφορετικά σημαινόμενα (σύσταση = συμφωνία προς διάπραξη αξιόποινης πράξης & συμμορία = ένωση για τη διάπραξη αξιοποίνων πράξεων) και, συστοίχως, για δύο διαφορετικές αξιόποινες πράξεις, με διακριτές αντικειμενικές υποστάσεις. Και αν η «συμμορία» δεν χρήζει διευκρινήσεων, αξίζει να υπομνησθεί ότι το ουσιαστικό «σύσταση» αποτελεί λέξη συντεθειμένη από την πρόθεση «συν» και το ουσιαστικό «στάση» που κυριολεκτικά σήμαινε ήδη από την αρχαιότητα «το να στέκεται κανείς δίπλα σε κάποιον άλλον», κάτι που συγκεφαλαιώνει με παροιμιώδη, φρονώ, ευστοχία τα κύρια στοιχεία (τής αντικειμενικής υπόστασης) του εγκλήματος της σύστασης (συμφωνία εις εκτέλεσιν + συνομολόγησις αμοιβαίας συνδρομής). Κατά τούτο, θεωρώ ότι η επιλογή του όρου «σύσταση» υπερτερούσε του εννοιολογικώς πλησιόχωρου και ακριβέστερου σήμερα «συμπαιγνία» (der Komplott).
Περαιτέρω, με το άρθρο 187 του Ποινικού Κώδικα που τέθηκε σε ισχύ την πρώτη Ιανουαρίου 1951 τα δύο εγκλήματα ενοποιήθηκαν και έγιναν ένα, με επουσιώδεις τροποποιήσεις: «Όποιος συμφωνεί με άλλον να διαπράξουν ορισμένο κακούργημα ή ενώνεται με άλλον για την διάπραξη περισσότερων κακουργημάτων που δεν καθορίστηκαν ακόμη ειδικά, τιμωρείται με …» (παράγραφος 1 – απόδοση στη δημοτική) υπό τον αναγκαίως ομοίως ενοποιημένο τίτλο «σύσταση και συμμορία». Όπως ευθέως συνάγεται από τη γραμματική διατύπωση της διάταξης, η περιγραφή των πράξεων παρέμεινε ίδια με εκείνη του Ποινικού Νόμου: σύσταση = συμφωνία προς διάπραξη αξιόποινης πράξης & συμμορία = ένωση για τη διάπραξη αξιοποίνων πράξεων). Κατά συνέπεια, κανένας λόγος δεν συνέτρεχε να μεταβληθεί το όνομα του εγκλήματος (από «σύσταση» και «συμμορία» σε κάτι άλλο), καθώς παρέμεναν δόκιμοι αμφότεροι, αλλά, κυρίως, παρέμεναν εγχαραχθέντες στη συνείδηση των ελλήνων νομικών, καθώς χρησιμοποιούνταν με αναλλοίωτο το εννοιολογικό τους περιεχόμενο ήδη επί 130 συναπτά έτη. Κατά συνέπεια, η έκφραση «κατηγορούνται για σύσταση και συμμορία» ήταν, από κάθε άποψη, η πλέον δόκιμη και ενδεδειγμένη (με απολύτως απαραίτητη τη χρήση του συνδετικού «και», εφ’ όσον όριζαν δύο διαφορετικούς τρόπους εμφάνισης του ίδιου εγκλήματος) μέχρι και τα μέσα του 2001, οπότε, όπως ήδη αναφέρθηκε, το οικείο άρθρο αναμορφώθηκε πλήρως, τιτλοφορούμενο έκτοτε «Εγκληματική οργάνωση», καλούμενο πλέον να καλύψει πληθώρα σύγχρονων εκφάνσεων του οργανωμένου εγκλήματος. Μολοντούτο, και σήμερα ακόμη χρησιμοποιείται δικαιολογημένα, ακόμη και μεταξύ νομικών, ο όρος «σύσταση και συμμορία», ο οποίος παραμένει, κατά τη γνώμη μου, δόκιμος, στο μέτρο που δόκιμη παραμένει η «υπεύθυνη δήλωση του νόμου 105», κι ας έχει καταργηθεί ο νόμος αυτός ήδη από το 1986…


----------



## Zazula (Jul 31, 2013)

Ευχαριστούμε θερμά, ArisTsoukalas, για τα πολύ ενδιαφέροντα στοιχεία — και καλωσήρθες στη Λεξιλογία!


----------



## nickel (Aug 1, 2013)

Να ευχαριστήσω κι εγώ για την εξήγηση της διαδρομής του όρου. Πολύτιμα στοιχεία! Τώρα θα τρέχω να ψάχνω για την ιστορία της... στάσης (κατά τής πολιτειακής εξουσίας).


----------



## ArisTsoukalas (Aug 1, 2013)

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ. Αξιέπαινο το επίτευγμά σας εδώ πέρα. Καλώς σας βρήκα.


----------



## nickel (Aug 10, 2013)

Να θυμίσω τη διαφορά ανάμεσα στις *συνιστώσες* και τη *συνισταμένη*: οι *συνιστώσες* (*component forces, components*) είναι οι επιμέρους δυνάμεις που αθροίζονται και δημιουργούν τη *συνισταμένη* (*resultant force, resultant*).

Αγγλικό παράδειγμα (παράφραση κειμένου βιβλίου):
The *resultant force* would have been different if one of the *component forces* had been absent, or a different *component* had been added. Given a set of *components*, there is only one *resultant* that they make, while given a *resultant* alone, one cannot infer the *component forces*, as a potential infinity of different *components* could make up the same *resultant*.

(Βλέπουμε συχνά να γράφουν για _συνισταμένες της κρίσης_ όταν εννοούν _συνιστώσες_, δηλαδή αίτια.)

Για τα εκτρωματικά απολιθώματα του είδους _συνισταμένες, προϊσταμένες, ηγουμένες_, ελπίζω κάποια στιγμή να βγάλω τα απωθημένα μου στο αρμόδιο νήμα:
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?1801-προϊστάμενη


----------

